# Why?



## RedneckSlinger (Nov 25, 2018)

Why are my photos uploading sideways instead of right-side-up?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This topic came up yesterday .

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/113828-picture-post-rotation/


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

You're taking your pictures gangster style. Hold the camera straight up and down instead of sideways.....I know this is where I'm supposed to use LOL but I just don't use the slang abbreviations. Just couldn't resist the temptation to throw that out there.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Its the tag that your smart phone adds to the image so it displays right way up when you turn your phone. As desktops and websites etc. don't have an orientation they don't know that the photo has a direction - you need to open the image in an image editing software get the image in the correct orientation and save. This will also remove the tag.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I offer IRS (Image Rotation Services) for just a couple of dollars.

For instance, i will only charge $135 for this excellent, superlative rotation. I also sharpened the picture for free.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> I offer IRS (Image Rotation Services) for just a couple of dollars.
> For instance, i will only charge $135 for this excellent, superlative rotation. I also sharpened the picture for free.
> 
> Clipboard01.jpg


Why didn't you say that before??? I will pm you 10-15 pics for you to fix ????


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I will trade the 15 rotations for that broken 1.7cm blue target, a monument to slingshot precision for the ages.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> I will trade the 15 rotations for that broken 1.7cm blue target, a monument to slingshot precision for the ages.


......that little, broken thingy, has immense sentimental value ???? 
Not to mention that when I become world champion it will be it's worth in gold! Too bad it's light as a feather ????


----------

